# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  newborn size-instant rješenje

## twinmama

A vidi naslova   :Laughing:  
Eto,sinula mi danas,dok sam peglala,jedna sjajna ideja(uvijek imam sjajne zamisli dok peglam  :Grin:  )
Vidjela sam već u nekoliko navrata jednu zgodnu pelenicu u getrou.
Na njoj piše da je "pelena za široko povijanje".Međutim,nije to gotova pelena za široko(nema ušiven onaj škart u sebi)već je ispod nje potrebno staviti tetra pelenu.
Baš je lijepa,pamučna(boje koje sam vidjela su breskva i pistacio-približno)gumica oko nožica je ušivena i na čičak je.
Da bi postala prava fittedica potrebno joj je samo dodati(ušiti)upijajući sloj(pola tetre više nego dovoljno-ionako se pelena u toj dobi mijenja svako malo)
A budući se proizvodi u samo jednoj veličini(i to onoj najmanjoj)ovo bi mogla biti slatka mala pelenica za novorođenče  :Smile:  
Eto,kad netko proba neka me obavijesti-budući ja ne planiram bebača u skorije vrijeme
...ali voljela bih znati...za jednom tamo kad ovi malo porastu  :Grin:

----------


## momtobe

Super ideja!

Nakon početnog zanosa fensi-šmensi pelenama meni sada najbitnija postaje funkcionalnost. Tako da ako ću imati drugo dijete, neću prezati od tetra pelena i ovako zgodnih ideja  :Kiss:

----------


## Engls

Moja curiš sada nosi samo cover,a unutra tetra.Sašila sam par običnih pelena,nešto kao fitted,ali bez punjenja.Kada smo na bazenu stavim uložak (kao moj za noćnu mengu),a po doma tetru,bez zaštitnih, bez ičega.
Ta iz Getroa je odlična i za ljeto,a i nije baš tako mala.Npr. moja E. je pinkica (valjda sada ima 6 kg) i još bi stala u nju.

----------


## Dolisa

Engls :shock:  
Mi smo skoro duplo tezi i 19 dana stariji....  :Smile:  
twinmama, to je stvarno dobra ideja za NB velicinu...

----------


## anamar

*twinmama* a znaš li koliko košta ta zgodna pelenica. ako nije pre-pre skupa probat ću ...

----------


## Engls

Kao što napisah...*pinkica*.

----------


## Honey

Jel to proizvodi Pamučna Industrija Duga Resa?
Ja sam vidjela nešto takvo (i boje su iste) u njihovom dućanu. Frotir boje breskve i pistacija. Mislim da je cijena za 2. klasu bila 15 kuna, nešto veća (20 ili 25 Kn) za prvu klasu. Druga klasa bila je zbog toga što su pelene bile malo pofarbane (točkica od kemijske olovke) tijekom krojenja u tvornici. To se opere za čas.

----------


## Dolisa

Mislim da sam takve vidjala i u Leptiricu, takodjer ih proizvodi i Vikid Karlovac.  :Smile:  Mi smo ih imali na pocetku, ali su nam postale male za nekih tjedan-dva.

----------


## twinmama

ove koje sam vidjela čini mi se proizvodi Mtč,koštaju oko 30kn

----------

